# Car mis-routed from PCD to Dealer?



## jamestbowen3 (May 9, 2014)

I ordered my first BMW, a new 328i, for European Delivery with Performance Center (re)Delivery at the end of December/start of January. I dropped off my new car in Munich back on March 4th, and the car passed US customs in Georgia on April 9th. I contacted my CA several times to try and set a date for PC delivery, and finally a week ago he told me that the car had been mis-routed to the Dealership instead of to the Performance Center, and that now my previously-planned Performance Center Delivery was suddenly no longer an option. 

So.. I thought I would throw this out to the forum: has anybody had a similar experience, in which you bought a car for PCD and BMW just summarily (and unilaterally) cancelled the PCD? Is there anybody at BMW NA or at the Performance Center whom I can contact in an effort to straighten up this sort of miscue? It seems like at a minimum it should be possible for BMW to allow me to enjoy the rest of the PCD experience (especially the driving classes!) even if they accidentally mis-routed the car and somehow can't re-route it.

(I'm not herein naming my CA because he has provided really great service prior to this incident, and I don't know which part of the BMW group is to "blame" here anyway. It just seems we reached an impasse on this issue for some reason.)

Any thoughts or similar experiences? 
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## guyver626 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sure they can set something up where you can still take the classes and get a free hotel room for the night. Do you have paperwork of the PCD? 
I didn't do PCD but I received emails after purchase of the car where I can still take the classes. If you love driving, now you have the option of driving your car to SC and back home now. Which to me would be a plus! But I'm crazy like that lol. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey, the same thing happened with me. When I questioned more, my dealer confessed he forgot to mention the PCD option on my order. BMW doesn't edit orders or reroute cars on their own, from what I know. Ask bmwna ed to read out your order and look up if it specifically asks for PCD option for delivery - that may help clear up if this was your case too or not.

Now you will have to go to dealership to pick up the car - I doubt they will transport it to any place else.

The way you can still have the PCD experience sans the pickup is - BMW101. This program will need a letter from the dealership stating you should be allowed to take the experience and then you go ahead and schedule it directly with the PC. This is better option than PCD as you're not too limited by the already low number of appointments available for pickups, and you get all the remaining experience as is.

I am trying to get this letter from my dealer too. If you can get it on pickup, perfect.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

Also, BMWNA and PC will not be able to help you out here. Been there, done that. Your dealer and sales person are your best bet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## SteveL1 (Nov 3, 2013)

That really sucks! If you had it do over, what would you have done differently? Reason I ask is that we just ordered a 535ix for PCD delivery last week and would like to make sure that it happens.

Good luck resolving the issue.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

SteveL1 said:


> That really sucks! If you had it do over, what would you have done differently? Reason I ask is that we just ordered a 535ix for PCD delivery last week and would like to make sure that it happens.
> 
> Good luck resolving the issue.


I would suggest to check with dealership and make sure that PCD is mentioned clearly as your US delivery option. I didn't take this step, and I felt the pain. As a double check, call up bmw ed and ask them to verify the same. And pray that your redelivery is smooth 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hangman4358 (Nov 26, 2013)

This to me sounds like one of the few occasions where it is perfectly acceptable not to give 10s on the survey if they don't do out of their way to fix their own screw up. My brother is doing a PCD for an x5 in late September. This is one of those things to make super sure of. Probably less of a problem though with the cars built in Spartanburg


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

Your dealer has to pay for you to attend a BMW 101 normally -- but I would think they should do so in this case, or get BMW to comp it if it was a corporate screw up.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

This can be a real big deal for anyone that sets up ED via an out of state dealer. The further away that dealer is to your home; the bigger the deal really is.


----------



## Crzy'boutBimmer (Nov 29, 2012)

DDGator said:


> Your dealer has to pay for you to attend a BMW 101 normally -- but I would think they should do so in this case, or get BMW to comp it if it was a corporate screw up.


That may explain why its taking long for my dealer to send me the bmw 101 letter... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## FairfaxM3 (Sep 11, 2002)

jamestbowen3 said:


> I ordered my first BMW, a new 328i, for European Delivery with Performance Center (re)Delivery at the end of December/start of January. I dropped off my new car in Munich back on March 4th, and the car passed US customs in Georgia on April 9th. I contacted my CA several times to try and set a date for PC delivery, and finally a week ago he told me that the car had been mis-routed to the Dealership instead of to the Performance Center, and that now my previously-planned Performance Center Delivery was suddenly no longer an option.
> 
> So.. I thought I would throw this out to the forum: has anybody had a similar experience, in which you bought a car for PCD and BMW just summarily (and unilaterally) cancelled the PCD? Is there anybody at BMW NA or at the Performance Center whom I can contact in an effort to straighten up this sort of miscue? It seems like at a minimum it should be possible for BMW to allow me to enjoy the rest of the PCD experience (especially the driving classes!) even if they accidentally mis-routed the car and somehow can't re-route it.
> 
> ...


My guess is that this is a dealer mistake and not BMW misrouting your car.

I would ask your dealership to show you the paperwork from their request for PCD for your car. They should be able to easily provide that to you. If they provide that, then contact BMWNA. 
If they don't then the issue is theirs to deal with--and you should ask them for a BMW 101 class at their expense.


----------

